# التوعية بالسلامة في المنشآت



## ابو حسين (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أمل من الله أن تستفيدوا من هذا الملف المرفق (التوعية بالسلامة في المنشآت)​


----------



## ابو حسين (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع له صله : 

مفهوم السلامة المهنية


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (10 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز أبو حسين

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع ذو صلة*

نظام تحليل مخاطر العمل


----------



## ابو حسين (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي فتى شكراً على المرور . 

الاخ ghas971 نأمل منك وضع الرابط الذي له صله بالموضوع .


----------



## كربلائي انا (14 أغسطس 2006)

احسنت وعاشت ايديك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

ghas971 قال:


> نظام تحليل مخاطر العمل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مفهوم السلامة المهنية 

هذا هو الرابط اخ ابو حسين وفيه نظام تحليل مخاطر العمل 

وللمهتمين ترقبوا دورة في السلامة في منتدى الهندسة الصناعية


تحياتي وبوركت م. ابو حسين


----------



## ابو حسين (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً اختي على المرور ونتظر الدورة في السلامة و أن شالله سوف أقوم بتنزيل بعض الدورات الموجودة لدي .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً للأخت صناعة المعمار على جهودها المبذولة


----------



## سلامة صناعية (27 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووورين على الإهتمام


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fraidi (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مع التقدير والشكر


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااا 
جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سلامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ومشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## sloma (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

تحياتي


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (10 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود ،،


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يوليو 2009)

thank you veeeeery muchhhhhh


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (3 فبراير 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر ياخي العزيز مشاركه مفيده ونرجو التواصل بالمزيد
ومره اخره اشكر يا ابوحسين


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك يا اخي يا ابو حسين 
وتحياتي لجميع الأخوه المشاركين


----------



## rmka (31 يناير 2011)

تسلمون وبارك الله فيييييييييييييييكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود .


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نهله عبد الفتاح (31 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع رااائع نرجو زياده مثل هذه الموضوعات للاستفادة


----------

